# [SOLVED] How Compatible is this for my computer



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Heya Crew, thanks for the help in advance.

Listed below is what I have now (name then the link format), I would like your help in telling me if all that I have is compatible. *
_______________________________________________________
Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 641 - SL94X
http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL94X


XFX NFORCE 680I LT SLI INTEL SOCKET 775 DDR2
http://www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?series=NVIDIA+nForce+680i&productConfigurationId=1006213

NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256MB DDR3 RoHS ExTreme 
http://www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?series=GeForce%26trade%3B+7900&productConfigurationId=687682
_______________________________________________________

*Also Im looking for memory, a power supply, and harddrive. for the Memory I want to have atlease 4gb since I have four slots to use up, but being able to fit it with 8gb would be excellent. As for the power supply iim interested in this: http://www.atxpowersupplies.com/500-watt-power-supply-assassinred.php but wondering if that would work with what I have so far. or if you guys suggest something else.

Thank you so much for your time, below is the standard info.
The JRab
*

1. Budgetlowest-highest) $59.00-170.00 per item, besides the memory which I would be willing to budget for the 8gb at a higher price below $300.00 dollars.

2. Brands: Im not worryed about having one brand over the next, more interested in what you suggest.

3. Multitasking: I will be mult-tasking but to a low degree, I have five other computers for business so this computer will focus on online gaming, and have subtask as gmail, and listening to podcasts. all other task will be on the other computers.

4. Gaming: I will be gaming, the games are mostly older based final fantasy online would be something to compare to the highest lvl of gaming that I will be doing.

5. Calculations: No Calculations will be made on this computer.

6. Overclocking: If any overclocking it will be very slightly, just to learn how to overclock.

7. Storage: wanting to be able to have a large harddrive under $100.00

8. Legacy Support: No

9. Operating System: My OS will be XP inless I move over to Linux after I finish checking it out.

10. Case: I have a mid-atx case.

11. Accessories: Im interested in suggestions for a gaming keyboard and mouse.

12. Recycled Components: dvd-R drive, Power cord, mid-atx case, 250cm fans.

13. Monitor: Have 19in wide.

14. Stores: The cheapest one, I generally use newegg though

15. Location: USA, Fl

*Thanks *


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

The first thing to consider is that with a 32bit operating system you will be limited to 3G of ram. Unless you go to 64bit you will be wasting your money.

Ram something like this should be fine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

or this 2X2G sticks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184


if you are looking at upgrading anything in the future I would look at this power supply,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001

I personally wouldn't touch the one you were looking at

Hard drives, a 320G seagate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148287

as for a mouse I was going to get this one but I ended up getting a MX revolution 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104203

I liked this one as it comes with 2 batteries


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

thanks for the feed, blackduck30, I will deff. check the things out that you suggested and keep you guys upto date on my build.

Would you guys suggest I move over to a linux OS?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

two gigs of ram is plenty


I would upgrade to an intel core 2 processor instead of a P4 in the near future when you can / use your existing P4 for now ?


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

The reason I went out and got the p4 was I don't know anything about these cores, how do the cores compare? and what core would you suggest?

Also the question is still on the table, should I move over to a linux OS? if I did wouldn't I still be able to play games and function just as well as a xp or better?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

As long as you have your drivers installed in Linux, you will have just as good if not better performance. nVidia has good and well supported Linux drivers; ATi not so much.

For the processor, look at the E4400 or E6320. The E6550 would be the next step up. 

I would also look at a better motherboard like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Hey Guys just wanted to tell you that I got the power supply that blackduck suggested.. it looks really awesome, cant wait to install it.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Ok.... drumroll: I went out and got the 2gb memory suggested by blackduck, and now I installed everything... thing is I cant get the os to run..... I have xp right now that is already installed on a hd and Im trying to get that hd to work.... im getting a general error that states that I need to put a system disk in and hit the enter key... 

I have a wiped hd and im going to try to install a os from fresh to see if that works... if not I have a hammer ready...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

just check your boot order in the bios 




you might have to clear the bios to reflect the memory upgrade ?????



check your motherboard manual for clearing the bios (clear RTC)


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

I never used any of the parts listed above...it shows the memory... I just think that there was such a change for the hd to deal with that it cant read at all... this hd was iffy to which mobo it used so i am pretty sure it will work if I do it clean.... 

btw i been looking at os's im not to thilled about using vista.. im one of those people thats says it works... stop touching the os... but I know I will be forced to do so soon enough... is vista in a state were its ok to have? I was looking a xp 62 bit os is that better then vista? I have no clue... help!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

What parts are you using now?


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 641 - SL94X

XFX NFORCE 680I LT SLI INTEL SOCKET 775 DDR2

NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256MB DDR3 RoHS ExTreme 

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TUV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Oh sorry, I thought you meant you changed the parts. Linderman gave you the two things to do that I would have said: change the boot order and clear the CMOS if that doesn't work.

Right now I would just go with plain old XP. When you partition the hard drive leave a portion unpartitioned so you can dual boot with Vista later (this is what I always do when I install Windows on a machine I plan to later install Linux on). It is also good to have at least two (NTFS) partitions rather than one spanning the entire drive because you can backup some files to the other partition easily without another drive and have those not affected in the event Windows crashes and needs to be reinstalled but the disk itself is healthy.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Thanks TheMatt and linderman. The OS is being shipped to me along with a new hd and I will keep you posted on how that goes.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Alright, good luck.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

dah *hits head on wall* well I got the os and the sata hd, and the xp wont load... it cant find the sata hd.. the bios sees the hd, but the xp is not looking in sata for the hd. it keeps telling me that the xp does not see any hard drives. any suggestions on forcing dumb Microsoft to see the sata?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Did the motherboard come with a RAID floppy?

The easiest way is to set the SATA to as IDE in the BIOS under your RAID settings. Then Windows should see it.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

the xp was odd, I just happen to try to load it once and had something on another computer to do. and when I came back to the load it was searching for hd in other areas... even though it gave no tell signs that it would do that after it said it couldnt find any hd???

lol but it seems that I found out that the hd was from a bad batch so it has been sent back and im awaiting a new hd.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Wow, sorry you have been having this much difficulty. Good luck.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

quote of the day: "real men dont cry till their harddrive is taken away"

Newegg took my hd, and then 4days later said they are going to refund my money..... no hd.. plus im out the money they made me pay to sent them it and the shipping I paided to get it in the first place... anyone got suggestions on a good hd? (about the same specs as the one I was going to get)

Im looking into this, please comment:

 SAMSUNG


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

I personally rate ALL drives about the same / they all have their fair share of clunkers

samsung is a very good manufacturer also


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

I would get 3 250GB drives rather than one large 750GB drive. This way you can set them up in a RAID array to increase redundancy or increase performance. Or you can just run them independently. Either way, its better than a single 750GB drive.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

sounds good, I think I will go with a smaller one then... I am checking to see if I can get my money back from shipping, then I will buy the other hd.... if not it will be cheaper to get it local.


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Heres the update: I am going to be getting my new hd today via fedex, and its a 320gb western digital. here is the link to the 
HD Specs

I will finally be able to do some online gaming :danrakgrin:
((warning: like a bad driver on the road, I am a gamer with alot of luck to kill something))


----------



## JRab (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

this thread is over.... all my parts run wonderfully... the games im playing run smoothly, and I also am running adobe creative suite 3 web essentials. it runs clean also.... 

final build specs:
Intel® Pentium® 4 *Processor*
XFX NFORCE 680I LT SLI INTEL SOCKET 775 DDR2 *Motherboard*
NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 256MB DDR3 RoHS ExTreme *Graphics Card*
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 *Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory*
Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W *Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100*
Western Digital SATA 320 GB, 3 Gb/s, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM *Hard Drive*
Windows XP Pro, sp2 *OS*
*And a full atx box from the gave* which noone can tell any model whatsoever, four bays for cd/dvd/ect. roms, two floppy bays, and four hd bays. three fans (back, back, side). with a custom paint job by me :grin:

temps: cpu-54c sys-45c gpu-64c

*Thanks for all the help guys* ^^


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: How Compatible is this for my computer*

Good to hear.


----------

